

Experimenting with Debugging Languages in the Browser - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/2012/03/20/debugging-in-the-browser.html

======
pwpwp
I've hit the same wall - alert() is the only thing you can do.

Another option are continuations, but as you've said, they require
interpretation.

My current bet is JS debugger APIs. I think they should be able to pause a
program (and do stuff like present a UI while the program is paused) any day
now - it's what the WebKit Inspector is doing already.

~~~
jlongster
Yep, that's the conclusion I'm coming to. I still want to try to optimize the
interpreter to see if I can get it to acceptable speeds, but I'm quickly
seeing that the way to go is to work with browsers to make sure they provide
APIs for their debugger.

